# Rear rack that a 50-60lbs kid can ride on?



## rockon

Hi all,

I and my wife just picked up our first tandem: a used Trek T2000 2004 from CL. It's very hard to find a small tandem that fits us (we're small people 5'6" 147lbs captain and 5'1 112lbs stoker) and lucky to find one sizes 54cm/44cm. One thing we'd like to have a rear rack that my 50-60lbs son can ride on when we're cruising around our neighborhood, visiting local relatives/friends etc. I look at this site Bicycle Racks and some racks (like Tubus cargo/logo) seem capable of carrying that load. My questions are

1) Does anybody ride with a kid on the rear rack like this? and is it safe?
2) Are there other racks that are specifically designed for kids?

I saw some rear racks with a child seat but I don't think my 9yrs old son will fit on it

Thanks!


----------



## MB1

Look for a Burley Trailer or a triplet.


----------



## Hundminen

rockon said:


> 1) Does anybody ride with a kid on the rear rack like this? and is it safe?


I'm no expert in this, but I don't think you want anyone to ride on the rear rack. Maybe if there are seats that are designed to mount over the rack, but I wouldn't suggest riding the rack directly. There is a risk of feet going into the spokes (I've seen this happen - it's ugly)or chain, or even falling off the rack. FWIW.


----------



## choocher

I would get one of these, and plan to once my little guy gets big enough to graduate from the trailer.



rockon said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I and my wife just picked up our first tandem: a used Trek T2000 2004 from CL. It's very hard to find a small tandem that fits us (we're small people 5'6" 147lbs captain and 5'1 112lbs stoker) and lucky to find one sizes 54cm/44cm. One thing we'd like to have a rear rack that my 50-60lbs son can ride on when we're cruising around our neighborhood, visiting local relatives/friends etc. I look at this site Bicycle Racks and some racks (like Tubus cargo/logo) seem capable of carrying that load. My questions are
> 
> 1) Does anybody ride with a kid on the rear rack like this? and is it safe?
> 2) Are there other racks that are specifically designed for kids?
> 
> I saw some rear racks with a child seat but I don't think my 9yrs old son will fit on it
> 
> Thanks!


----------



## sometimerider

choocher said:


> I would get one of these, and plan to once my little guy gets big enough to graduate from the trailer.


Agree. My grandson, at 4 yrs. and about 40 pounds, loves the Trail-a-bike. Hook it to the back of the tandem and have 3 pedalers.


----------



## weltyed

sometimerider said:


> Agree. My grandson, at 4 yrs. and about 40 pounds, loves the Trail-a-bike. Hook it to the back of the tandem and have 3 pedalers.


this was my plan. only if The Wife wasnt scared of the tandem.

for now i have the The Boy on the trailabike hooked up to my 29er. and The Girl in the chariot hooked up to that. The Wife rides behind us on her bike.


----------



## sometimerider

weltyed said:


> for now i have the The Boy on the trailabike hooked up to my 29er. and The Girl in the chariot hooked up to that. The Wife rides behind us on her bike.


Ah, doubly articulated. Take care when backing up.


----------

